# Feeling sick in the 2ww



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

I had my ET on Friday & felt fine but since yesterday I have felt sick - I have been drinking a pint of whole milk each day (the nurses recommended its good for me) - this doesn't bother me normally and have been having it for over a month, but yesterday and today I have felt so sick from it. Even after my mums Sunday dinner yesterday I felt really sick and had to go to be early as I felt so uncomfortable and hot.

Is this normal? I know nothings normal during the 2ww, but the last 2 cycles I have been through I never felt like this.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi gemc. I had mine same day. I haven't felt sick just massive headache and painful fat belly!!! Think its all the meds on. What date can you test?  Iv never got to et before so I don't no any signs of symptoms xx


----------



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi katieleigh,
Ive got a fat belly as well (currently sat at my desk with my trousers open as too painful to be pulled in!!)
They've told me to test on 28th which seems like a lifetime away. Only got to test date once, the first time I bled about 4 days before. For my FET I didn't bleed till about 5 days after test day.
Ive had no other symptoms really - I had a headache last night but thats gone now.
I have always stayed off work previously, but have opted to come into work this time & surprisingly the mornings flew by & kept my mind busy.
The only other symptoms I've previously had have just been twinges in my stomach, but always out them down to ET procedure.
When's your test date? x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Mines 28th too )) I need to live in black leggins now!! And baggy tops!!. Iv got my 6 year old off school till next week so hoping goes quicker. I have had Sharpe pains none stop the weekend and belly feels heavy. I just want to know! !! Im so impatient lol. I would be due on on monday if it was a normal cycle im so worried incase I do. X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Did you have 1 or 2 put back?  I had 2. 1 was 4 cell and 1 was 5 cell and a 2 day transfer. I really dont know what yo think as every one seems to have positive and negative stories so mother nature I guess xx


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in. Just to let you know, I had sickness and a funny taste in my mouth and headaches during my last try and not the 2 previous, and this was my first BFP. Fingers crossed for you all!

Rachel xxx


----------



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Rachel, I like to hear positive stories from others, got my fingers crossed I'm third time lucky as its just so hard. 

Katieleigh - I had 2 put back in on what I thought was 5dt but think it was 4dt as had egg collection on monday & transfer on friday - on the thursday I had a 7 cell & 8 cell. Friday they had gone to the morula stage so they decided we had a better chance for both to be transferred. I know 2 brings the risk of twins, but we are prepared for that, I just want one of them to take & I'd be over the moon!!
I wouldn't worry about your normal cycle as thats out the window when you've had the injections & meds.
I think you're right at tue end of the day mother nature will decide - she can just be cruel sometimes, but hopefully she's feeling generous this month!!


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Omg iv been soooo ill my headaches are unbearable and my stomach so bad with stabbing pains also im soooo constipated sorry tmi . Helpppp meeeee. Lol xx


----------



## greenfairy (May 6, 2012)

My stomach is bloated too and I also have been walking round with my trouser button undone. I've had stomach pain but that's it.


----------



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

This has been the worse 2ww ever!! I've now started to bleed - not much but I can't get past the thought its not working. I'm hoping I may have only lost one embryo. Its a long shot, but I've just to get to friday. Most of my other symptoms have all but gone   except the hot sweats which have come back even stronger! 

Thinking of you all &   for bfp's all round!!


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Gemc what other symptoms have you had? I should test fri but im doing it in morning tomorrow instead.im dying to do it!! X


----------



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

I had really sore boobs last week and my stomach was really swollen. Since sunday my stomach isnt very swollen & boobs dont hurt anymore. The only symptom I still have is hot sweats - not sure if this is a good sign or not. What's been your symptoms?
I havent had so much red blood, more brown - they've said It could be old blood so still hoping. I'm dying to test but my hubby doesn't want me to.
Got my fingers crossed for your test, keep me posted. x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Iv heard on here alot of people have brown blood and are pregnant.  Im a worrier so would be worried the same but I would also of looked on every single forum and site ha. Iv felt sick all the time. Today is worst and cant stop needing sleep in afternoon and  shattered by 7pm. Also ivhad major stabbing pains none stop .and weeing all the time even if not drank . It could all be in my head and just be anxious .until iv done test Im not going to get hopes up  .my doc said a day or 2 isn't going to make a difference and tomo is only day I dont need to leave house thats why its best for us. Now the tests are in house I want to do one soooo bad xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

I caved and did 2 different tests and both came positive faintly tho. I know I have 3 days to go but I couldnt take it anymore.  Im on daily testing now lol x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

How are you today gemc x


----------



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi katieleigh. Congrats on your bfp, I hope you've got another positive today. How do you feel, have you had any symptoms? I've not caved in yet, these last 48hrs are going to be an absolute killer!!
I feel a bit better today I've not bled anymore, had a bit of brown when I've wiped but taking it as a good sign that I havent had a full bleed (on our first cycle I continued to bleed). I am desperate to test but my hubby is away tomorrow and he's made me promise I'll wait till friday with him - I'm a rubbish liar so he'd know if I did one! x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

My partner would be the same!  Im still testing daily...will have no money left spending all on tests ha. So far so good but dont want to jinx incase it isn't.  Dont do early as yesterday I regretted it after I did it and was questioning everything!  I think brown is good what I read. Feeling sick and tired is main thing I have the past few days. Where are you from x


----------



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

I know they cost a fortune, I'll be doing more than one on friday either way just to make sure!
Ive got my fingers crossed that it stays positive for you.
I know I'm still clinging on to the thought I could still be positive, just keep thinking third time lucky!
I live in Middlesbrough - where you from? x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

From West Midlands ))) I bet the pharmacy think im nuts getting all these...always same lady on till haha. I bet you will be fine ))) x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

How are you feeling today?  X


----------



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm feeling quite positive - still not done a test, my hubby made me go on the loo before he left for a meeting this morning, dont think he trusts me!! I'm so impatient, but I've nearly made it I'm just praying tomorrow brings good news. Got hardly any brown blood now so surely thats a good sign?! Dont know how, but just got it in my head I'm going to be ok.......... . Only about 15hrs till I know, how early do you think you can do a test in the morning?

How's your test gone today, hope you're still a bfp.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Morning hope you are ok
I got a bfn this morning on the hospital test. Im so upset
Every test I did tues wed Thursday was positive and now this is bfn. (((


----------



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Katieleigh,
So sorry to hear about your result. Did they say why it went from positive to negative? I too got a bfn, can't believe it. Went to the hospital for a blood test to confirm it but they rang this afternoon to say it was definitely negative. Really thought it was our turn this time.

I know how your feeling and I know there's nothing anyone can say to make it feel better. I've had an awful day of trying to get my head round it all & I'm still not there. We will hopefully get an appointment with the consultant in about 6 weeks to discuss further treatment, but we have to take a 6 month break. So heartbreaking, I can't believe it.

Thinking of you. x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh no can you believe both of our days!!! My head killing from crying.  I too thought it was def positive.  They didnt say why I didnt want to speak to them. I had blood test too.  I am still in shock.  Medicines and  everything packed away I dont want to see another thing!. Iv had a bath and  diet coke today and thats first had either in agesssss xxx


----------



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

I know I took all my meds back to the hospital today - think we need a good break from it all as it's all we've thought about for ages. 
I've had to go a step further and have a glass of red, been a long time!!
Hope you feel a bit better soon, know that's not going to help but hope things do get better for you. I'm hoping for 4th time lucky when the time comes! 
Big hugs & take care. x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good luck to you too.... the wine will be next too ha xxxx


----------

